# Siamese Cats



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am looking for a home for a brother and sister aged 9 the male cat has been doctored . These cats are shy and do not go outside. They are in good health and are very friendly once they get to know you... they also make excellent hot water bottles in the winter months.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*cats*



MaidenScotland said:


> I am looking for a home for a brother and sister aged 9 the male cat has been doctored . These cats are shy and do not go outside. They are in good health and are very friendly once they get to know you... they also make excellent hot water bottles in the winter months.


Ohhhhhhhhh......................If only i was still living in Egypt i would have had them straight a way as love cats.Hope you find a good home for them quickly,but very sad when you have to part with much loved pets.:sad:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am looking for a home for a brother and sister aged 9 the male cat has been doctored . These cats are shy and do not go outside. They are in good health and are very friendly once they get to know you... they also make excellent hot water bottles in the winter months.




Still looking... I really need to help find a home for them before the 24th of this month, the cats are free to a good home.. perhaps you know somone?

Maiden


----------

